# Moebius Battlestar Galactica



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Just curious what stage this kit is at?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Viper is being shot right now for January shipping from China. Galactica itself hasn't been officially announced yet. February will see more announcements, but I'm sure the sides of the Viper box are a tip off of what will be out next.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Frank, you're a cold hearted teese! *But We Love Ya !*


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Ooooo, can't wait! 

Sean


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I know I'm a bad person. I'd say more about it, but I don't want to open the debate on scale before we even get to new announcements for BSG. Just 6 more weeks until we announce again!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

That's why I look forward to 2010. Yes......


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

If the J2 model kit is any indication of how _BSG _will be treated, then I think we're really in for a great year of modeling! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BSG with a complete interior!!!!

(okay, kidding).

Hey, I still have to build one of my old Monogram Vipers before I can tuck into a Moebius Mk II!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> BSG with a complete interior!!!!


No- just the first level- the rest does not fit into the hull properly...


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

TOS Galactica or the re-imagined Galactica? My vote is the original.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Old_McDonald said:


> TOS Galactica or the re-imagined Galactica? My vote is the original.


IIRC, it's already been established that we're getting the TNS version.

I'd love to see an accurate version of the TOS available but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There is a well done resin kit of the TOS Galactica by Timeslip- same scale as the horrible styrene kit but with correct proportions and detailing.
http://www.timeslipcreations.com/Catalog_Sci-Fi_Ships_001.html


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Timeslip also have the New Galactica in the same scale, and I have them both (Yeehah!!) waiting in line to be built. 

Also ................................................ any chance we can get a peek at the new box cover picture?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Frank, is a Starbuck figure you'd like to add or are the rights too expensive? No one has done a good likeness yet of the actress who plays Starbuck. She did a funny BSG dream sequence on "The Big Bang Theory."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think they're avoiding having to license actor portraits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

With a flight helmet on you cannt really see much of the face at that scale. Just offer alternate torsos in two genders and let the pilot ID hull graphics complete the picture...

.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> With a flight helmet on you cannt really see much of the face at that scale. Just offer alternate torsos in two genders and let the pilot ID hull graphics complete the picture...
> 
> .


Alternate torsos AND legs! 

However, it may only take a little epoxy putty added to a male pilot figure and could result in a very stimulating conversion:freak:

IT'S THE *PROCESS *OF ART *NOT* THE END RESULT THAT IS IMPORTANT!!!:wave:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I know it's still in the design/planning stages, but I have a couple questions/thoughts.

-Does the plan include any included PE parts? I'm thinking that some of the armor plating on the hull, or the starboard flight pod window frames, could be much better represented with fine PE, rather than a styrene construction.

-Will the flight pods be hollow? Will the starboard flight pod have the museum window, OR, will you have the museum inside?! 

-Do the plans include any of the air wing? Would you include in-scale Vipers/Raptors/ Colonial One? How about flight-deck equipment?

- Is the plan for the flight pods to be retractable?

-Is this kit being designed with an eye towards modelers being able to light it?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I know it's still in the design/planning stages, but I have a couple questions/thoughts.
> 
> -Does the plan include any included PE parts? I'm thinking that some of the armor plating on the hull, or the starboard flight pod window frames, could be much better represented with fine PE, rather than a styrene construction.
> 
> ...


You'll see it all very soon.... No PE. Not large enough scale for something like museum or in scale Vipers or deck equipment. Pods would be "posable", not mechanically retractable.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Moebius said:


> You'll see it all very soon.... No PE. Not large enough scale for something like museum or in scale Vipers or deck equipment. Pods would be "posable", not mechanically retractable.


I hope the kit will have the option to go with or without the museum glass in the starboard pod.

Where are those Vipers?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

At that scale I think the glass will a painting option 

On the Vipers, I've got to finally bookmark the itty bitty, in-scale Vipers that somebody showed me at Wonderfest last year. They were awesome!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, those Vipers are awesome, Paul! (I've got a set!) However, they're 1/2500 scale, not 1/4105 scale. Still, they might make for some relatively decent interior extra's. 


I'm looking forward to this kit, regardless. I hope that they'll include some sort of glass for the museum in the starboard Flight Pod. They could either have the window frames be raised detail or include seperate PE, as already mentioned. If not, sounds like a great idea for some of the Aftermarket GKMers to look at something along those lines. :thumbsup:

I just want the kit! So long as it's as accurate as realistically possible, I don't care if it takes several months, so long as it looks right. I'd rather not have another Revell TOS Battlestar kit that bears a strong resemblance to what we want, but doesn't ultimately look all that great. 

.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would love to see a somewhat larger and better detailed original _Galactica_. On the order of perhaps two to three feet in length (I like to think BIG!). But, that may be cost-prohibitive. Especially in styrene.

I'm still tempted by the Timeslip resin kit. But, I would still like something in a larger scale than the original kit. I always felt that it was far too small, even if it had been better detailed.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Yes, those Vipers are awesome, Paul! (I've got a set!) However, they're 1/2500 scale, not 1/4105 scale. Still, they might make for some relatively decent interior extra's.


I should have grabbed some while I was there. Pisser they're the wrong scale. Of course they were MK 1s anyway, so they would have been totally inaccurate for this ship 




Griffworks said:


> I'm looking forward to this kit, regardless. I hope that they'll include some sort of glass for the museum in the starboard Flight Pod. They could either have the window frames be raised detail or include seperate PE, as already mentioned. If not, sounds like a great idea for some of the Aftermarket GKMers to look at something along those lines. :thumbsup:


That's on the list o' stuff to do for the kit. I'm also trying to figure out how to do a landing bay at that scale that won't throw people into conniptions when trying to put it together. (Of course Trekkriffic's 1:350 Seaview shows that what I consider "way too small to be built" doesn't always match reality.)



Griffworks said:


> I just want the kit! So long as it's as accurate as realistically possible, I don't care if it takes several months, so long as it looks right. I'd rather not have another Revell TOS Battlestar kit that bears a strong resemblance to what we want, but doesn't ultimately look all that great.


Given the work we've seen thus far, I don't think we have to worry about this kit not being dead on. I have total confidence that it's gonna look great.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I always felt that it was far too small, even if it had been better detailed.[/QUOTE]

I was happy with how mine turned out, with a little TLC and a lot of kitbashing! I was not a big fan of the new show, or the new design for Galactica, but I am a Moebius fan, so I am sure the new kit will someday be side by side with the original!


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> I'm still tempted by the Timeslip resin kit. But, I would still like something in a larger scale than the original kit. I always felt that it was far too small, even if it had been better detailed.


The Timeslip Galactica (even the big one) is in scale with the Monogram Old Galactica. I'd really hold off until Moebius's kit comes out.

By the way, Moebius... when might we see some previews (besides the Viper box pictures? ) Toyfair? Comic-con?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RedHeadKevin said:


> By the way, Moebius... when might we see some previews (besides the Viper box pictures? ) Toyfair? Comic-con?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=280949


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I just hope the Flight Pod Decks are open down it's length. While too small so show a Viper, a Colonial One would look great parked in there.

.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> I just hope the Flight Pod Decks are open down it's length. While too small so show a Viper, a Colonial One would look great parked in there.
> 
> .


That would be awesome!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I would love to have it at least 39" long, this would give us a lot to work with. I'm just happy it's being done.....:thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

It can't be everything everybody wants. We have to be EXTREMELY thankful that Frank is even doing this. Be happy!
Gary:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

spindrift said:


> It can't be everything everybody wants. We have to be EXTREMELY thankful that Frank is even doing this. Be happy!
> Gary:wave:


I know that, but we can wish.......


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

teslabe said:


> I would love to have it at least 39" long, this would give us a lot to work with. I'm just happy it's being done.....:thumbsup:


I am sort of glad it is not going to be that big. I do not have room for the Big Seaview and the Galactica would mass much wider. Awesome scale but too frustrating to have available and not be able to buy.
I do have a good space for the Jupiter 2, I can do a pedestal/corner at least...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

While I'd love a big Galactica, I agree with Richard ... plus it's cool to have it in the same scale as the old one to display side-by-side.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I just want the kit! So long as it's as accurate as realistically possible, I don't care if it takes several months, so long as it looks right.


So say we...uh..._some_ of us...those of us who are pleased that it won't be larger than the old Monogram kit, anyway. 



Richard Baker said:


> I am sort of glad it is not going to be that big. I do not have room for the Big Seaview and the Galactica would mass much wider. Awesome scale but too frustrating to have available and not be able to buy.


I'm _very_ glad it's not going to be that big. Judging by many of the posts here in the Moebius forum I'd say the majority of modelers are happy with the "bigger is better" trend, but I'm in the minority--I simply don't have the storage or display room.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

How about this: If they sell really well, perhaps the kits could be re-scaled sometime in the future. 
-I'm primarily a 1/48 kit builder, so I'd love Vipers/Raptors/Raiders to go in scale with my Hornets and Eagles. (That doesn't mean I'm not going to build 10 of the 1/32 kits.) Or, for an eventual Hangar Deck diorama I've got bouncing around in my head.

-I'm definitely going to buy at least 1 Galactica model, and try to detail the hell out of it but maybe someday we'll get a meter-long version. 

-I understand the reasons for the "smaller" Galactica model: It will be less expensive to produce and ship and buy. It will be in-scale with the Monogram kit. If Moebius ever wants to make more of the Rag-Tag Fleet, they'll be able to make them smaller, too, and ALL the ships won't be a yard long. Now that would take up a heck of a lot of display space.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A ragtag fleet kit with 5 assoerted ships would be a great addition. I could see Moebius doing it in a limited edition out of resin like the Flying Sub landing Gead & Claw set. It would not be a high volume seller, but very popular with the more ambitious builders.
I am planing on getting two Galactica kits- one to build as the Galactica season 3 and one modified to be the Columbia fromRazor. It looks like a sister ship with more hull plating, less ribs and a great subject for battle damage...

.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I never even knew the Revell Galactica kits existed so I would have preferred Moebius made theirs SuperSized. But I can see why they would want to make it smaller scale.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

BatToys said:


> I never even knew the Revell Galactica kits existed so I would have preferred Moebius made theirs SuperSized. But I can see why they would want to make it smaller scale.


You are lucky you never saw the Revell Galactica- the kit was horrible. Over simplified, out of proportion, it might pass as an action toy in the 80's with wheels and firing missiles, but as a model kit it was too bad to even repop with the rest of the product line.
Timeslip has a fantastic resin kit of the TOS Galactica in the same scale- well worth it if you like the subject.

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I should have grabbed some while I was there. Pisser they're the wrong scale. Of course they were MK 1s anyway, so they would have been totally inaccurate for this ship


But they should look pretty kewel mixed in flying a CAP w/the RTF. This way you can actually see the.


> That's on the list o' stuff to do for the kit. I'm also trying to figure out how to do a landing bay at that scale that won't throw people into conniptions when trying to put it together. (Of course Trekkriffic's 1:350 Seaview shows that what I consider "way too small to be built" doesn't always match reality.)


A detail set for the flight deck portion of the flight pods would be kewel. 


> Given the work we've seen thus far, I don't think we have to worry about this kit not being dead on. I have total confidence that it's gonna look great.


I've no doubt, nor was I expressing such. Just stating that the time it takes to be released so long as it's as accurate as they can get it for the size/scale. I've no problems with time equaling a good kit.


----------

